# My Dove, Venison, Catfish smoke



## cowgirl (Sep 6, 2008)

I had the chance to smoke some of the dove I've been hunting this week.
Added some catfish I caught last time camping and some of the little buck I got last fall.

The venison was part of a hind quarter roast...I marinaded it in a mixture of Dales marinade, beer, jalapenos, onions and garlic....



I marinaded the catfish in a brine that nh3b had posted here earlier this year...http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=13365
I like the brine and will use it again.




Used a chimichurri sauce on the dove breasts....didn't get a pic of them marinading, but here are the breasts before the marinade...



Wrapped and ready for smoker....



Used a bit of hickory.....



I like yuca root cooked over a fire....





The meal was pretty tasty....



Dove season is still going on, so I hope to stock up on them. :)


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 6, 2008)

That looks awesome very nice meal


----------



## dingle (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow again Cowgirl! Never had dove but how bad can it be? It is wrapped in bacon. The venison looks cooked to perfection and as usual...points for the presentation!!


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 6, 2008)

Thank you Piney and DINGLE!!
I like my venison pink in the middle :)

I'd share with ya if you lived closer.


----------



## big bob (Sep 6, 2008)

As beautiful as ever! Keep up the good work! Talk to you later IB


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks IB!!
See....I really have been dove hunting. lol


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 6, 2008)

wow that is a meal!!!

A bite of the flyers , swimmers, and the runners.

awesome job


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 6, 2008)

lol...Thank you Chef, I like that title...flyers, swimmers and runners. lol


----------



## ronp (Sep 6, 2008)

Picture perfect.


----------



## supervman (Sep 6, 2008)

You've got 16 of those puppies and I'm still sittin here? :) 

Awesome lookin plate. 

SKOL
V


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 6, 2008)

Thank you Ron and V!! :)
V, I'm going to get more....better head on down here. lol


----------



## bbqgoddess (Sep 6, 2008)

Holy awesome smoke!
My heroine, what a beautiful plate.....Your like the female version of Uncle Ted...kill it and grill it sista' You rock as usual! Can you play the guitar too? LOL 
BBQG


----------



## daboys (Sep 6, 2008)

Very nice Jeanie! Can almost taste it from here. I sure wish we could get a dove season.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 6, 2008)

LOL BBQ!  Thank you BBQ and Mark!

Mark, wish you had a dove season too, they are fun to hunt and are pretty tasty. :)


----------



## krusher (Sep 6, 2008)

looks just great, you have good talent cookin, and huntin, and fishin, and........

Always enjoy your posts.


----------



## monty (Sep 6, 2008)

Hey, Jeannie!

What species of dove are y'all hunting? In these parts we are loaded with what is known as a "mourning dove". It is a protected species under the nongame act. (I am resisting temptation here)

Your pix are perfect and your enthusiasm for your fellow SMFers is really appreciated!

Cheers!


----------



## big game cook (Sep 6, 2008)

dove done right is mighty fine eating. bee shooting a few soon myself.


----------



## grothe (Sep 6, 2008)

What else can I say?


----------



## smokin365 (Sep 6, 2008)

Looks great cowgirl. Points on variety and presentation


----------



## roadrunr (Sep 6, 2008)

Looking at this post as I sit here eating popeyes chicken...whats wrong with this picture...lol 

Fine looking grub ya got there Jeanie 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  what time's dinner?


----------



## smoking gun (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow, Thats a very nice meal you've got there. Excellent job on the prep and presentation. Variety makes it that much better. WTG Cowgirl.


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 7, 2008)

Fabulous. Nice shooting Cowgirl. It would have taken me four boxes of ammo to kill that many. Lots of birds should be coming your way. It been cold and rainy up here. That'll push'm down. You may get a sore shoulder.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks Monty! :)
These are mourning doves...there seem to be quite a few in this area. Sorry to hear you can't hunt them where you are.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 7, 2008)

I appreciate the kind words folks...thank you!

Scott, I have been waiting for those big Kansas dove to make it down this far.  I'll set my lawn chair up in the back yard tomorrow and watch for em..thanks for the heads up...lol


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Dang Girl  ...  Everytime I think I've seen the ultimate from you, you go another notch.  Great post and QView


----------



## vlap (Sep 7, 2008)

I read catfish, dove and  venison. In the pictures all I see is bacon? You going to show us the catfish, dove and venison? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looking good as always


----------



## goat (Sep 7, 2008)

Cowgirl,  When I saw that pic of the yucca root, I thought ole CG finally burnt one.  I was wrong.  Nice looking chow.  Having lived in Kansas, I know about those doves.  They are big and they are good.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you Tim, Vlap and goat!

Tim, I appreciate your kind words.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Vlap, I thought about putting bacon on that catfish too...I'll probably try that next time. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





goat, aren't those Kansas dove nice!  They're big grain fed birds.


----------



## okie joe (Sep 7, 2008)

A nouther masterpice, Jeannie, heck  im still on homminy .You go cowgirl or should we call ya cowgrill...LOL  what a combo flutter, swim and run.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 7, 2008)

LOL....cowgrill
Thanks joe!!


----------



## davenh (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice Jeanie 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you Dave.


----------



## erain (Sep 7, 2008)

wow what a great lookin plate, i may have to give that dove thing a shot just to taste them. real curious now!!!!! great job as always jeanie!!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you erain! Hope you get to try them sometime. :)


----------



## yard dog (Sep 7, 2008)

That looks great cowgirl. Haven't had smoked dove yet but it sure does look good.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you Yard Dog and Ken. :)

Ken, I was just sure you were blasting away this weekend. Sorry to hear they weren't active.
I'll send some of these birds your way.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm telling you Jeanie, you should have your own restaurant. Another amazing plate of food.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey Andy, Thanks!

I think I'd rather have my own fishin show. lol


----------

